# 2000 Altima-UC Meter Board



## amanda (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi. This is my first post. My 2000 Altima needs a UC Meter Board. This is a piece that fits behind the gauge cluster. When it isn't functioning properly the guages do not work and the transmission runs funny. Has anyone had problems with this? Can anyone recommend a web site where I may be able to find this part? I have not been able to locate it on-line so far.
Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Welcome to NF. Id like to help you but dont know much about b15. Ask Chimmike


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

amanda said:


> Hi. This is my first post. My 2000 Altima needs a UC Meter Board. This is a piece that fits behind the gauge cluster. When it isn't functioning properly the guages do not work and the transmission runs funny. Has anyone had problems with this? Can anyone recommend a web site where I may be able to find this part? I have not been able to locate it on-line so far.
> Thanks,
> Amanda


the circuit board behind the cluster, there are two different ones, depending on the options on the car, $55 - $85, its not a popular type of part so I doubt it would be listed on a web site. Try your local dealer or 1-800-373-1066 (I use these guys) did that help any?


----------



## amanda (Nov 1, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> the circuit board behind the cluster, there are two different ones, depending on the options on the car, $55 - $85, its not a popular type of part so I doubt it would be listed on a web site. Try your local dealer or 1-800-373-1066 (I use these guys) did that help any?


thanks for your help. i got a price from autopartspeople.com 57.04 + 39.00 for calibration. my dealer had a similar price listed also. it was very hard to find anything online. thanks for responding


----------

